# Very Discouraged..please read



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

so i got my subj test scores back..
i got a 700 Bio M 670 Chem and 660 Math II
i feel i failed terribly..and i can't take it again b/c 
im applying for 2011 year..
i want to go for Shifa its my first choice,
what are my chances??
if you're also applying or know some1 who applied
please post your SAT II's!!!


----------



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi,
just wanted to know did you get a hard copy of your sat scores, i gave mine in may and still havent received a hard copy.
thnx


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

no i haven't im going to order it for $30,
how'd you do btw?
are you applying to shifa?
where are u applying to


----------



## khan000000000 (Jun 18, 2011)

wow such nice scores...here in ny its you could get advance regents diploma easily


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

i have that already lol,
and thanks for the sarcasm..they suckk


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

can sum1 please answer my question tho...
this is taking forever


----------



## Waleeja (Jul 30, 2010)

talib said:


> i have that already lol,
> and thanks for the sarcasm..they suckk


Do you know what scores they require? Because I think you did fine. (I did worse...)


----------



## Waleeja (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey ok so I was looking around and for Shifa you need 650 in two subject tests and 550 in the third one. The three subject are Biology, Physics, and Chemistry.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

well i just recently heard that you def need atleast 2100..to be sure..
and waleeja, thats what everyone says, but theres plently of ppl way above 700 im sure..
i only got 1 700 and close to 700 on the other two so im really worried


----------



## StuffHappens (Jun 28, 2011)

talib said:


> well i just recently heard that you def need atleast 2100..to be sure..
> and waleeja, thats what everyone says, but theres plently of ppl way above 700 im sure..
> i only got 1 700 and close to 700 on the other two so im really worried


For Shifa? 
Where did you hear that?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

from sum ppl i know that talked to ppl who go there..
its so stressfulllllll


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

what were your scores??


----------



## StuffHappens (Jun 28, 2011)

talib said:


> well i just recently heard that you def need atleast 2100..to be sure..
> and waleeja, thats what everyone says, but theres plently of ppl way above 700 im sure..
> i only got 1 700 and close to 700 on the other two so im really worried


For Shifa? 
Where did you hear that?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

*Yes for Shifa
*i heard it from my friend who noes students at Shifa
and what did you get exactly?


----------



## StuffHappens (Jun 28, 2011)

talib said:


> what were your scores??


Trust me... I did not get good scores. All those people had 2100 or higher? 
I agree, it's so stressful. Ugh.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

did you get all 600's??
like above 650 in all..


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

&& not all people just like to be guaranteed admission
and most people


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

what do your scores add up to be atleast?
is it atleast a 2000


----------



## StuffHappens (Jun 28, 2011)

talib said:


> what do your scores add up to be atleast?
> is it atleast a 2000


LOL. It's close to 2000. Uf. I'm actually more worried about paying for college rather than getting accepted!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

don't worry about that..
worry about admission then Allah will help you after that..


----------



## StuffHappens (Jun 28, 2011)

talib said:


> don't worry about that..
> worry about admission then Allah will help you after that..


inshAllah. Let me know if you find scholarships of some sort. Good luck =)


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

haha i will thanksss 
and this convo is still open to anyone who want to contribute..
haha im such a nerd i check this thing like every minute


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

this is sorta of topic, but if u have low sat 2 scores,or you feel that your IBCC scores are a better option, cant you apply totally by your ibcc scores? if so how does that work out?


----------



## StuffHappens (Jun 28, 2011)

talib said:


> haha i will thanksss
> and this convo is still open to anyone who want to contribute..
> haha im such a nerd i check this thing like every minute


Yep, it's open to anyone. Do help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

AhmadNizami said:


> this is sorta of topic, but if u have low sat 2 scores,or you feel that your IBCC scores are a better option, cant you apply totally by your ibcc scores? if so how does that work out?


No, this isn't DOW, Shifa barely even recognizes your IBCC scores
SAT II's are a huge factor along with your highschool GPA in determining factors
for admission. Hope that helps!!
Just out of curiosity, what did you receive on your SAT IIs?


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

talib said:


> No, this isn't DOW, Shifa barely even recognizes your IBCC scores
> SAT II's are a huge factor along with your highschool GPA in determining factors
> for admission. Hope that helps!!
> Just out of curiosity, what did you receive on your SAT IIs?


Oh so you are able to apply totally by your IBCC only for DOW? btw is that DOW international or just DOW? oh and what about government colleges? cause I heard there is no entry test for them, so you only apply by your IBCC right? I got a 710 in Chem, 720 Bio E, 690 in Physics. I wanted to apply to KE. dont know if I will get in with these marks -_-


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

im not that sure about Dow's info, honestly it's really confusing; and WOW i wish i had those scores, mA, you're very lucky
i have the worst scoress..


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

talib said:


> im not that sure about Dow's info, honestly it's really confusing; and WOW i wish i had those scores, mA, you're very lucky
> i have the worst scoress..


lol yea it is confusing. i like how the north american system is so simplified. ah luck has nothing to do with it. I just studied. and you scores are not bad at all.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

did you finish the IBCC yet?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

10char bump


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

talib said:


> 10char bump


no i havent. i am gonna send everything in about a week. what about you?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

same here, what was your GPA, AP scores and such things of that matter?
what are you hoping for out of 1100


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

talib said:


> same here, what was your GPA, AP scores and such things of that matter?
> what are you hoping for out of 1100


my average in grade 12 was 86%. umm honestly, i dont even know. i just hope it is enough for KE.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

no i mean accumulative total average,
mine was a 96% in 12th, however, unfortunately my total average
including all four years of highschool comes out to be only 94%


----------



## AhmadNizami (Sep 22, 2010)

talib said:


> no i mean accumulative total average,
> mine was a 96% in 12th, however, unfortunately my total average
> including all four years of highschool comes out to be only 94%


yea that is very unfortunate. I dont know I have calculated my accumulative total average.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

you need your overall GPA for Freshman, Sophmore, Junior and Senior year, average it, and you have your overall accumulative GPA which the medical schools and IBCC will view only.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Someone please answer my first Thread post! arg


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

@^ topic you both are having not good but very very good over all average better should apply in shifa or KE or any better looking college. My best advice is better should try to go to pakistan before your classes get started, visit to medical college and apply to that one which you feel like "its a best" You will be able to get in any med college in pakistan with these scores just try and apply. Good luck Allah may help you


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

talib said:


> Someone please answer my first Thread post! arg


 

what is your question?
if its about scores, then those scores are fine to get in.
In order to get in any pakistan med college you have to get 
550-600 for each subject.
65%-70% in IBCC's certificate 
Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hammad khan said:


> what is your question?
> if its about scores, then those scores are fine to get in.
> In order to get in any pakistan med college you have to get
> 550-600 for each subject.
> ...


Thanks man, but i've been hearing everywhere that all 700's
are what Shifa is looking for & King Ed's as well. I hear competition
is getting tough, and i dont feel very aplomb with the scores I have :[
My GPA is great, I worked very hard in high school, and I finalized that
Pakistan is my choice in the summer going into 12th grade, giving me only
1 shot at the Subject tests, so that was first try with barely any review. 
I don't know if I can visit the colleges, because the ticket going to PK is very expensive to be coming and going, so it's a one shot deal. I am pretty set on going,
and I have had relatives in Pakistan take a look at it, and a lot of my friends have tried it out and succeeded in the USMLE Steps. Shifa starts on Nov 28th, so when do most of the students get there and unpack? Same with King Ed's?
And I havent sent out my H.E.C (Higher Edu Commission) Forms yet for King Edwards. My dad talked to a couple people and they told him that HEC is what you apply through for Gov't Colleges like King Ed's (which is my second choice/only Gov't college im applying to) Also, do you attend a Pakistani Medical college? 
If so, Im not going to ask about the conditions lol, Im prepared. And which one do you go to? (If you do)


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

talib said:


> Thanks man, but i've been hearing everywhere that all 700's
> are what Shifa is looking for & King Ed's as well. I hear competition
> is getting tough, and i dont feel very aplomb with the scores I have :[
> My GPA is great, I worked very hard in high school, and I finalized that
> ...


 
700 in each subject??? must can't be#happy . 700s is = 87% 
shifa is only looking for up to 65-70% in sat
this is what shifa require for:
Applicants applying on International seats are required to submit their SAT-II scores in Biology, Chemistry and Physics / Mathematics. Minimum scores required are 650 
each in any two subjects and 550 in the third one.
You are right about competition but as the students are ^ the colleges are ^ so competion is on both saids which will make the requirments equal#yes 
Better should complete 12 grade first then think about going to pak, You have lots of time. Strat your processe of admi in january or after that becuse i know in usa year ends in jun so your diplom will be ready in jun and some times ibccc doesn't work with out diploms and the processe of admission starts with ibcc. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I graduated last month..and yeah I see their minimums, but why would they take someone (hypothetically) with 3 670's (when they meet the minimum) when a lot of the applicants have 700's, they would obv. take them first and if there's room, take the 670 person. That's what I am afraid of, that people will have higher scores, and Godforbid something happen. I called Shifa and asked them what their international applicant's usually get and they gave me that dumbfounded memorized minimum score speech again..I want to know what their AVERAGE International student gets on their subject tests, so I can stop freaking out.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

talib said:


> I graduated last month..and yeah I see their minimums, but why would they take someone (hypothetically) with 3 670's (when they meet the minimum) when a lot of the applicants have 700's, they would obv. take them first and if there's room, take the 670 person. That's what I am afraid of, that people will have higher scores, and Godforbid something happen. I called Shifa and asked them what their international applicant's usually get and they gave me that dumbfounded memorized minimum score speech again..I want to know what their AVERAGE International student gets on their subject tests, so I can stop freaking out.


O, so sorry i thought you will graduate in next jun, well You are right on your place, i can understand your peoblem. Better should apply more then these two colleges there are many good colleges in pakistan.... Just visit first... About airline ticket and stuff just go there and don't come back if you chosse any of the college, and if you will not like any just come back again. You know on phones you will not be able to get all and good info. . Talking on face to face can change howle story.... If you relly don't want to go just apply to shifa and other with out thinking any thing don't wast time, if they relly need higher scores they will tell you in few weeks just apply. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

hammad khan said:


> O, so sorry i thought you will graduate in next jun, well You are right on your place, i can understand your peoblem. Better should apply more then these two colleges there are many good colleges in pakistan.... Just visit first... About airline ticket and stuff just go there and don't come back if you chosse any of the college, and if you will not like any just come back again. You know on phones you will not be able to get all and good info. . Talking on face to face can change howle story.... If you relly don't want to go just apply to shifa and other with out thinking any thing don't wast time, if they relly need higher scores they will tell you in few weeks just apply. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


Hm..thanks for the advice. But I already know I want to go to Pakistan..Im not unsure or need to visit, if you read my first post you can see what im really asking in terms of scores and what do Shifa students usually have. And my chances up against those students, from a knowledgeable individual that has an idea of the usual scores that Shifa Internation students apply with and knows/has an idea of what my status as looking at my scores. But thanks for trying. May Allah help you help others. 


:teacher:​


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Every year competition increases and you simply cannot use the percentage for the SAT and compare it with the merit of Entry Test. Entry Tests are harder than SAT


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

I know.Im not comparing it, im not talking about the Entry test, im strictly talking about Subject Tests


----------



## Abdullah4896 (Oct 8, 2009)

If you're coming to Pakistan, Do your best to get into Agha Khan. Theres nothing like it. The school is amazing. The alumni network is very strong. and They teach you in a way that it by default prepares you for the USMLE.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya, i tried. I got secondlisted..if there is a such thing. My entry test score wasn't high enough, so Im trying Shifa


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

talib said:


> Hm..thanks for the advice. But I already know I want to go to Pakistan..Im not unsure or need to visit, if you read my first post you can see what im really asking in terms of scores and what do Shifa students usually have. And my chances up against those students, from a knowledgeable individual that has an idea of the usual scores that Shifa Internation students apply with and knows/has an idea of what my status as looking at my scores. But thanks for trying. May Allah help you help others.
> 
> 
> 
> :teacher:​


 
well every year in every single college merit list gets change so we can't say what will be in this year. You can apply if you have the scores as shifa is asking for on their web for this year. don't worry brother i can undertand your problem just apply if you have that amount of scores. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya they just got my application yesterday I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I need some more Paki Med Schools with a good rep/USMLE centered curriculum to apply to!


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

talib said:


> Ya they just got my application yesterday I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I need some more Paki Med Schools with a good rep/USMLE centered curriculum to apply to!


Best of luck :happy:


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you very much, do you mind giving an opinion, after reading my first post ?


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

: [ anyone ?


----------



## MYFQ (Jun 1, 2010)

Just my 2 cents, why don't you sit the entry test? The Shifa one isn't that hard. Your SAT II scores aren't bad at all, but you could play it safe. In the meanwhile I'll check in with people in my year who got in through their SAT's and let you know what they scored.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks a lot man! and I would, but I can't afford to go to Pakistan and back that many times, before I actually go there, Shifa fees are so high, I am saving right now : /


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Private Message me all details : )


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

talib said:


> Thank you very much, do you mind giving an opinion, after reading my first post ?


so where did u get accepted? if you dont mind sharing. I am also in the process of applying. and this thread was really helpful


----------



## 123456789 (Aug 22, 2011)

Does Al shifa offer MBBS if it does cud u give me a link 
thanks


----------

